# Pictures from the urban farm



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

Thought I'd share some recent pics of my brood! The boys have no names as we are not keeping them, although if we could I'd breed the white one to my Nubian to see what would happen...

Little white guy:









Eek, mother to the twins, looking harassed:









Eve, the Nubian princess, eating my clothes:









And lastly my little mama's boy:


----------



## MiGoat (Apr 21, 2010)

They're beautiful! Eek has a good name to be a Mom of lots of boys! LOL


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

SOOO cute!  that little white guy with the wattles...

-Tina


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Ooo, love "the boys"  Thanks for sharing your herd - they're beautiful!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Great looking group there. :thumb: They posed well for their pics. I'm sure Eve appreciated your presence and clothing, gave her something to chew. :wink:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Very pretty goaties!


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

awww. I love Eve. I just got a nubian buck this weekend. He was born 4-4-10. That makes 10 goats.  We named him Ben 10. :laugh: He is snozzing under my chair in depends. :ZZZ: The customers love it! It's been too long since we had bottle babies up here. :leap: 

Gina and Ben 10 :sleeping:


----------

